# Current backlog for flight training?



## the tickler (16 Jul 2013)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if anyone can give me an update on what the backlog is looking like for primary and basic flight training.


----------



## Melbatoast (16 Jul 2013)

Zero, or at least no more than average than any other CF course. I know several DEOs who completed BMOQ in the spring who are now on PHII - it's that fast. Even stream selection in PHII is going most candidates' way (I don't expect that to carry on forever). 

Backups are now at the OTU level for some airframes.


----------



## the tickler (16 Jul 2013)

Ok good to know, thanks!


----------



## skyhigh10 (16 Jul 2013)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> Zero, or at least no more than average than any other CF course. I know several DEOs who completed BMOQ in the spring who are now on PHII - it's that fast. Even stream selection in PHII is going most candidates' way (I don't expect that to carry on forever).
> 
> Backups are now at the OTU level for some airframes.



Metalboast,

Which streams from  your experience have the greatest backlog ?  I imagine  CF requirements + candidate stream preference makes this a tough question.


----------



## Duckman54 (22 Aug 2013)

Zero backlog = Happy Campers!   ;D


----------



## jdl902 (18 Feb 2014)

To resurrect an old thread that's just become very relevant to me; does anyone have any recent experience with how long the wait between BMOQ, PFT and BFT are?  

I've also heard DEO pilots have been going straight from St Jean to Portage but the official story still seems to be SLT before PFT.  Again, anyone have recent experience one way or the other?  I'd like to avoid SLT since I'm an old guy and not planning to make it to Major, but if I have to take it I'll start cramming now to minimize the pain.


----------



## matthew1786 (18 Feb 2014)

jdl902 said:
			
		

> To resurrect an old thread that's just become very relevant to me; does anyone have any recent experience with how long the wait between BMOQ, PFT and BFT are?
> 
> I've also heard DEO pilots have been going straight from St Jean to Portage but the official story still seems to be SLT before PFT.  Again, anyone have recent experience one way or the other?  I'd like to avoid SLT since I'm an old guy and not planning to make it to Major, but if I have to take it I'll start cramming now to minimize the pain.



Au Canada, ce n'est jamais une mauvaise idée de commencer l'apprentissage du français. Félicitations pour ton offre en pilote!!


----------



## jdl902 (19 Feb 2014)

Merci Mathew.  I'd love to learn French, I would just prefer that it doesn't delay when I start PFT, I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## bradley247 (19 Feb 2014)

Just based on OJTers coming through the squadron right now, waits are less than 6 months for all phases, usually closer to 3. All in all the training system works now. 

All's not perfect in pilot training land though, high output combined with drastic flying cuts across the board means that OTUs can't keep up, waiting 12-18 months for OTUs after wings is pretty much standard now in many communities. Waiting as a winged Lt/Capt with a proper posting is way better than sitting around as a 2Lt though.


----------



## Duckman54 (7 Apr 2014)

I just swore in this past mid-Aug, did BMOQ starting late-August. Finished up and got posted 'home' for OJT on Dec 6th, Phase I flight at Portage started Jan 7th.  I was only home 4 weeks!  

After Portage (finished March 7) was home less than 2 weeks, then back to Winnipeg for AMT, which is only Mon-Fri.   Home for a whopping 3 weeks, now off to Moose Jaw for Phase II April 24th until about mid-Dec. 

This pace is unbelievable, considering not long ago guys were sitting on OJT 12-18 mos between phases 1&2! 

Others in my PFT group are doing Phase II starting Aug, still pretty darn quick.


----------



## Mab163 (10 Apr 2014)

Duckman54 said:
			
		

> I just swore in this past mid-Aug, did BMOQ starting late-August. Finished up and got posted 'home' for OJT on Dec 6th, Phase I flight at Portage started Jan 7th.  I was only home 4 weeks!
> 
> After Portage (finished March 7) was home less than 2 weeks, then back to Winnipeg for AMT, which is only Mon-Fri.   Home for a whopping 3 weeks, now off to Moose Jaw for Phase II April 24th until about mid-Dec.
> 
> ...



Wow!! Training is pretty quick now. It's very promising for applicants like me.

Where were you posted for OJT? On your PFT group, how many were selected to do Phase 2 on the Grob? 

Good luck at Moose Jaw!!


----------



## jdl902 (27 Aug 2014)

Broken Again!

Just finished BMOQ and was given the good news that PFT will be in 12 months :facepalm:


----------



## Mab163 (27 Aug 2014)

jdl902 said:
			
		

> Broken Again!
> 
> Just finished BMOQ and was given the good news that PFT will be in 12 months :facepalm:



What?!?   I thought the backlog problem was solved... Do you know why there is so much wait?  ???


----------



## jdl902 (27 Aug 2014)

It was solved for a while, the platoon ahead of us only had a few months of waiting and 2 of our guys are going to Portage in January.  I think overall they simply hired too many pilots this year and have swamped the system.  Seems like this should be easily avoided but someone somewhere probably has a reason for it.


----------



## Mab163 (27 Aug 2014)

jdl902 said:
			
		

> It was solved for a while, the platoon ahead of us only had a few months of waiting and 2 of our guys are going to Portage in January.  I think overall they simply hired too many pilots this year and have swamped the system.  Seems like this should be easily avoided but someone somewhere probably has a reason for it.



Ok!   

During this wait time, where will you go? Directly to OJT or you will do the Second Language Training?


----------



## Gunshark (28 Aug 2014)

Wow. Can this mean less pilots being hired next fiscal year? Also, what kind of work does OJT usually entail, and are members normally posted closer to home for it? Thanks.


----------



## 26point2 (28 Aug 2014)

OJT is different for everybody. In my case it was mostly administrative, so a lot of paperwork where I became familiar with QR&Os, DAODs, forms to fill out, and just how the structure of the CF works.  

I was given time to take care of my own stuff like getting kit, taking courses, claims, and doing PT whenever we liked.

Somedays I was sent out to get coffee.  You take the good with the bad.  Some of my peers had extremely boring days of nothing at all, others had menial tasks that they dreaded facing day in and day out.

As far as where you're posted, you'll get asked for three choices.  Everyone I know got posted to something they chose.  Me, I got my third choice and the first day I reported I was sent to my first choice.

OJT is pretty low tempo, but it's also what you make it.


----------



## Melbatoast (30 Aug 2014)

Pilot OJTs (maybe all aircrew) are supposed to be sent to flying units and have as much exposure to flying as practical. It's in 1 CAD orders or a CANAIRGEN or something. On a home computer so I can't find the ref. Some are unlucky and get posted or otherwise attached to a recruiting center or something else to do busywork - even at a squadron, particularly bigger ones, you may end up lost in the shuffle. I was relatively lucky and worked Current Ops at a squadron so got a lot of exposure to planning and executing flying operations, interacted constantly with all the active aircrew and had the opportunity to fly (go on rides, obviously) basically whenever. A good spot.


----------



## 26point2 (31 Aug 2014)

Melbatoast, you must be the exception.  Most of us went to Army units, those that went to a wing, only a few of them were involved in anything to do with flying.


----------



## Gunshark (1 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the info. I get the vibe that there is quite a bit of flexibility in selecting OJT locations.


----------



## Melbatoast (2 Sep 2014)

26point2 said:
			
		

> Melbatoast, you must be the exception.  Most of us went to Army units, those that went to a wing, only a few of them were involved in anything to do with flying.



If that was recently it probably has to do with budgets being cut, instead ending up attached to whatever was closest. I dunno. I know my unit would and probably still will (I've only been back a short time) take on any wayward OJTs who ended up in non-flying spots at other local units.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Sep 2014)

OJT placements can be challenging in a time of fiscal-constipation.  Having the $ to move people around geographically, etc.

Even if at a flying Sqn, OJTs, PATs, and UTs are hard to place sometimes - our Sqn does well IMO; Sqn Ops, Trg Co-ord and the odd 'shadower' put on a crew on the Plt/ACSO side of the house.  AES Ops are lucky to have a few Wing sub-units they can be employed with where they learn and do stuff that is relevant to the job on Sqn.  

It is easier for the folks who are already Wings qual'd, but even pre-OFP folks can be given tasks that will have them learning something while producing something for the Sqn.  They get up on flights, even if just as PAXs and that beats staring at the computer ANY day of the week.


----------

